# Elgin Cycle Motor ~ WANTED(Complete) have Shelby Lindy to trade or ???



## bricycle (May 10, 2013)

Thanks, bri.


----------



## 55tbird (May 10, 2013)

*Motor mounts*



bricycle said:


> Thanks, bri.




Brian, I picked up the one we talked about before Memory Lane and like all of them its missing the mounting fork pieces. Have you found any originals we could fabricate?? Keep me posted.  Mike


----------



## bricycle (May 10, 2013)

I'm work'n on a couple of leads, believe me. Trying to buy a complete one so I can reproduce the cast brackets... even got a place able to do it! Oh well patience is a virtue they say...


----------



## CeeBee (May 21, 2013)

*You have a PM*

Bricycle, I have PM'd you about this.  If you are still looking, let me know!


----------



## bricycle (May 21, 2013)

I am. I think something has been happening with the pm's ..... other folks said they have been having trouble getting / sending PM's too.
Sent you my e-mail also. thanks, bri.


----------

